# Does anyone have any link to sites regarding Mas Oyama?



## KennethKu (Jan 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any link to sites regarding Mas Oyama?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

PhotoGallery - http://www.kyokushinmail.com/masoyama01.html

Info:
http://www.pinewoodkarate.com/lineage/oyama.htm

http://www.fightingmaster.com/masters/oyama/

http://www.completemartialarts.com/whoswho/halloffame/masoyama.htm

http://www.musashi.nl/Engels/sosaieng.htm



:asian:


----------



## A.R.K. (Feb 20, 2003)

Check out www.kyha.net

There is some info in there and some photos of him with Jack 'Pappasan' Stern at the Paja Dojo.


----------



## Martin h (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.shihancollins.com/html/SosaisStory.shtml
Is a very good page on sosai (however it may require java2 to read. You will need it to navigate the rest of the site, but it may not be required for the part I linked to).

http://www.kyokushinmail.com/koya/Kyokushin.htm
is also good


----------



## Pyros (Jul 25, 2003)

Somewhat related: http://crane.50megs.com/index6w.htm


----------

